# Dried, ground Eggshell



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe raw feeders/home cookers can contribute here. I have continued my research on phosphorus and kidney function, and found a site that said dried, ground egg shell acted as a good, natural, phosphorus binder. If one were to put this in their dog's food, would it counteract higher levels of phosphorus in some grain free dog foods? Is it a bad idea to add things to a dog's food since it is supposedly "complete and balanced" already? Is there any way to continue feeding foods like Orijen and EVO and keep my dog's phosphorus content low?


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am a firm believer in homecooking, and that it provides just the right amount of everything. However, if i were feeding a kibble, i woudlnt mess with it. I do feed ground egg shells once a week.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know that I'd feed the shell in the dog kibble, but if making any time of treats etc it can be good to add. Althoug I wouldn't use that much. You should talk to you vet and see what they think.

You just have to remember when cooking "treats" etc for a doog it's not that good once it's cooked. If you're going to feed any type of meat don't cook it. I also like to stay away from flours and wheat, any kind of grains.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

By adding eggshell you are adding calcium which makes me nervous. I would be concerned about throwing off the proper calcium/phosphorus ratio and perhaps creating an excess of calcium which would inhibit zinc uptake. 

Before going this route, I would definitely consult with a professional canine nutritionist for your specific situation regarding if it is necessary and if so exactly how much would be appropriate for your dog. It gets kind of tricky because a lot of the nutritional requirements do not increase linearly based on weight.


----------

